# Pics of Recent Interior Painting



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just finished a rather large project where we re-painted almost all paintable surfaces in a 4-Bedroom house. All rooms, All ceilings, walls, and trim. Fairly drastic color change on the walls from a light beige to grey, and there was almost a tan color on the ceiling. The "Dead Flat" sheen and new bright white ceiling really brightens the space in my opinion. 

HO wanted the painting completed before new carpeting and furniture.

Here are a couple pics of the Great Room/Dining/Kitchen:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Great job. Gotta love rolling those vaulted ceilings...

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice work. We recently did a place in similar colors. The existing vaulted ceiling and walls were all done in a burnt orange. Definitely more calming and sophisticated looking now.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Great job. Gotta love rolling those vaulted ceilings...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


It took three coats too, because the ceiling was tan. 
I just keeping thinking: "arms and shoulder day"...


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> Nice work. We recently did a place in similar colors. The existing vaulted ceiling and walls were all done in a burnt orange. Definitely more calming and sophisticated looking now.


Sounds like they had something similar...they had tan walls base, with a two-tone burnt orange glaze in the Common Areas. 

It was warm, but slightly oppressive.










We did all the ceilings first, and then came back at a later date and painted all the walls and trim (at customer request). Cannot find a picture of original ceilings, but here is original paint.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> Sounds like they had something similar...they had tan walls base, with a two-tone burnt orange glaze in the Common Areas.
> 
> It was warm, but slightly oppressive.
> 
> ...


How did you cut around those fans? Ladder/scaffold?

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> How did you cut around those fans? Ladder/scaffold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


The ceiling was something like 15’ at the peak, so it was fairly easy to reach most of the lights.

I have a 21’ folding ladder, but didn’t need it.
We used a 17’ Little Giant in Step-ladder position, which is about 8’ tall. A person standing on top has about 8’ reach. I do not normally encourage standing on the top rung, but we were able to steady our balance using the lights if needed, for the highest ones.
One person cut in lights and corners, two people rolled to keep a wet edge.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

memfuiz said:


> sometimes i cant think about it)


okay, thanks...are you trolling?


----------

